
Meet made-in-China Facebook, Twitter :) - cshekhar
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/social-media/Meet-made-in-China-Facebook-Twitter/articleshow/6851506.cms
======
cshekhar
though I don't understand language of that site. I tried with google
translator it shows some Dutch , Portuguese ;)

